# Updated PICS !!! Newfie/St Bernard Pup is HUGE



## woodsie (Aug 17, 2013)

Well for those of you following my farm dog search I have decided to get what I really want with a puppy. After a failed rescue attempt and a bunch of dogs that sounded good but fell through I think we are going to get a puppy and train for our situation instead. We just have too many different variables (renters, free-range chickens, Pyrs in the pasture, small children, and a very busy property) to find an adult dog that will fit in and be a guard dog/deer deterrant without being a liability. 

It happens that my husband is out of town and driving up north and the a litter of Newfoundland / St Bernard puppies were posted on classified for $200...most large desireable / family crossbreeds are going for $500 and up so I am thrilled. I got the pick of the litter and good thing I didn't wait because they are all sold less than 24 hours later! He's a HUGE tri-colour, St Bernard markings but black patches with brown accents instead of red. I was on the lookout for a Newfie but they are very rare in our area. Seems like a perfect combination of easy going guardian...maybe a little more drool than I was bargaining for but hey, were on a farm and my kids usually have dirt smudged faces anyhow, what's a little drool.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 17, 2013)

Sounds like a love. Pictures?


----------



## Southern by choice (Aug 17, 2013)

:bun :bun :bun      

Can you tell how excited and happy I am for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!

What an awesome cross! Originally they are from the same stock!  This is _ALMOST_ as exciting as getting a LGD or a GSD!

Pics Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeaze!


----------



## woodsie (Aug 18, 2013)

I so wish I had a pic...the ad was taken down right after they were all sold as she was getting flooded with calls. Husband should be home by dinner with his surprise for the kids! They are going to be soooo thrilled and yes lots of pics to come!


----------



## meme (Aug 18, 2013)

I am so glag that you found the perfect puppy!  We volenteer at the animal shelter, and not to long ago there was the sweetest Anatolian Shepherd Puppy. There were also two adult ones in the shelter at the same time. If I was in the market for a gaurd dog at that time, I would have got it right then and there. Good luck with your new puppy! Hope it works out.


----------



## woodsie (Aug 18, 2013)

INTRODUCING CAPTAIN MAXIMUS!!! aka Max.







He's the sweetest thing and his tail starts wagging as soon as he hears the kids. I guess the breeders had 3 kids about the same age so he feels most at home with them and doesn't seem to mind them hauling him around and loving on him constantly. This is his first night away from his mom, bros and sis so there has been a bit of whining but I think he's so tuckered out he gave up and is sleeping peacefully. He seems like the perfect blend of play, cuddles and chillin and we are all SOOO in love. oh and the boy can really eat!!! He was the biggest of the litter and I expect he will be eating me out of house and home while he is growing!


----------



## BrownSheep (Aug 19, 2013)

Not gonna lie. Saints are the bomb. We have two. 

They bark bark bark when people/animals show up and are cool as long as we are. I am also 100% certain they would attack if they felt we were in distress.They also adjust to new stuff fairly quick be it animals or renters.

Only down side is mine are afraid of toddlers, but I think it's because we don't actually know anybody with little kids. 

Both of my saints went through a mouthing phase. They would hold hands and pant legs. It scared some people when a 50lb puppy would try to hold their hands


----------



## Goatherd (Aug 19, 2013)

Congratulations on that handsome boy!  I wish you the very best with him although I don't think you're going to need it!
I have a Newfie and if Max is anything like her you will think you have finally found the perfect dog. (I'm not biased) 

From a Newfie owner I can tell you from the picture, I can see the wisdom in his eyes even at this young age.  

You did good!!!


----------



## Moonshine (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh he's so adorable!!! Congratulations!


----------



## woodsie (Aug 24, 2013)

So here are a few more pics just because he is soooo darn cute! 














He is the smartest, bestest puppy in the whole wide world! He's absolutely perfect and I think is going to be a fantastic farm dog. So far he has been very good about staying in the yard and returning to the house and he has a very calm LGD like attitude.

He follows the kids around endlessly and has such an incredible bond with them...I've never seen a dog actually prefer the attention and presence of little kids over the alpha members...truly is a nanny dog. I have brought him into the pasture and he has done really well with both the goats and sheep and the Pyrs. He loves my male Pyr and loves licking his face...Samson is so gracious with him too. He doesn't whine at night and is content to come into the front entry and sleep there, he already knows not to come into the kitchen and will sit and wait at the doorway for you. He also hasn't had any accidents in the house since we have given him free access through the cat door (with no potty training...just knows he should go outside I guess?)...he can still fit but by next week I think he is going to have a hard time squeezing through the cat door. 

He would prefer to be outside at all times...I'm just kind of nervous as he is still so young I like to make sure he is safe for night. Otherwise he can come into the entry and go outside and is usually outside in the front yard. Smart Max! Can you tell I am smitten?!


----------



## Southern by choice (Aug 24, 2013)

Oh... you are smitten!

He looks absolutely adorable! Funny how people just don't know what they are missing out on with the giant breeds! 
They are so amazing! 
How will you ever sell your pups?  you are going to be so smitten!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bcnewe2 (Aug 24, 2013)

What a little darling he is!
I love the colors! 
So happy he is fitting so well into your family!


----------



## Goatherd (Aug 24, 2013)

> truly is a nanny dog.


I don't know how old you are or if you remember Peter Pan, but the dog in the story was a Newfoundland and her name was Nana.


----------



## Dino (Aug 24, 2013)

Nice looking pups!


----------



## Livestock lover (Sep 28, 2013)

woodsie said:
			
		

> So here are a few more pics just because he is soooo darn cute!
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/8149_img_1425.jpg
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/8149_img_1417.jpg
> ...


Awww! <3


----------



## bonbean01 (Sep 28, 2013)

Adorable!!!!  Congrats!!!!


----------



## Baymule (Sep 29, 2013)

He is so cute!


----------



## woodsie (Sep 29, 2013)

He's getting soooo big, sooo fast...he is even heavier than he looks, such a lunk! I need to get on his recall as he is much too big to drag or carry now...time for the training to begin. He's also been really good with the goats and sheep and Sampson is starting his livestock training too...when he tries to chase a goat, Sampson growls and then gets him to play with him instead....Good uncle Sam! He is only in the pasture when I am in there but Sampson loves the company especially since his mate is still kind of grumpy dealing with the 9 leaching pups!

So here are some updated pics of Max!


----------



## Amarisus (Nov 8, 2013)

Such a cute puppy! I bet he's even bigger now!


----------



## Goatlover200 (Nov 11, 2013)

soo cuteie!!


----------



## BrownSheep (Nov 11, 2013)

Has he started the super leggy stage yet?


----------

